# ممكن مساعدة فى حل هذه المساله circuit



## Eng.Mohamed Osam (15 نوفمبر 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لو سمحتم ممكن حد يساعدنى فى حل الدائرة ب السوبر بوزيشن 
ولو فى برنامج بيحل الدوائر الكهربية بكل الطرق سواء بالنود او اللوب او السوبر بوزيشن 
ياريت لو حد يتفضل ويجبلنا اللينك بتاعه ويكون متوافق مع ويندوز سفن 
الرجاء السرعه


*​


----------

